# Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!



## DRIless (Nov 3, 2022)

> Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!
> 
> Club Wyndham Sea Gardens is partnering with Airbnb and residents like you to support hosting in your building. To continue hosting, you must accept Airbnb’s Resident Hosting program hosting terms and agree to your building’s community rules. When you accept the program terms and agree to your building’s rules, your building will be able to review your listing and may require you to make changes to your listing or fulfill additional requirements to continue to host. Your building can pause your listing, which will keep guests from being able to book, until you’ve made requested changes or taken additional steps they require.





> *Your building has Airbnb as an amenity!*
> Club Wyndham Sea Gardens is part of an Airbnb program that supports hosting in your building.
> *How it benefits you*
> 
> ...



How about this for Wyndham getting in the knickers of casual and MEGA Renters?
So, what do you think?

OBTW -  your listing will be paused in 30 days if you do not provide
1) If you can provide a deeded 'apartment number' you can rent it?
2) If you can't provide a deeded 'apartment number' you can't rent it?




> Legal terms
> 
> *Additional Terms of Service for the Airbnb Resident Hosting Program*
> 
> ...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 3, 2022)

How exactly did you come upon this information?  Are you an owner at Club Wyndham Sea Gardens resort and received an official communication from Wyndham?  We have heard recently of this type of program on another thread that I currently have locked here on the Wyndham forum due to some suspect behavior and claims that seem very similar to what is being post here.  The poster in the other thread claimed that this same program is being implemented at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek for example.  If this is legit - we need to better understand what Wyndham is doing here and why - and how it impacts CWP owners of course - and how this program is actually utilized by CWP owners if it is legit.  I'm going to send an inquiry to my Wyndham contacts to substantiate this information.

If you received email correspondence - can you screenshot the actual email itself (hide any identifying data) and post the screenshots?  Or if there's a thread elsewhere sharing this info - please link to the source.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 3, 2022)

Interesting, because this certainly sounds like it's managed at the HOA level, not the Club Wyndham level. Though of course for it to work, the Club Wyndham level would have to be willing not to question/cancel points reservations made as part of this airbnb program.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 3, 2022)

Well fixed week owners generally have a unit number.  It is points reservations that usually don't, as this is controled by the location. Even as I VIP booking room number the location treats that as a request only. 

Funny thing is this location and a few other in this Pompano area have previously been notorious bad at giving people access to their actual fixed week room location and instead uses that inventory to upgrade people to better view or whatever.  But I have heard lots of stories of issues at the Pompano locations. 

Wonder if that will now change.  

Suddenly makes CWS a better option than CWA where you don't actual own a specific unit.  So if you are CWA and ARP your underlying week, then rental is just fine?


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 3, 2022)

This would be for the owners of fixed weeks at Sea Gardens. That is the ONLY way the owner would be able to provide a specific unit number in advance for the rental.

As OP mentioned we haven't seen Linda posting in over a year but she used to own a winter month or two of fixed weeks at Sea Gardens. 

It looks like some fixed week owners got together to set this up. Unlike points owners or CWA members fixed week owners can in fact rent their weeks in their units and it doesn't require them to use guest confirmations. All they have to do is give the resort the name(s) of whoever will be using the unit that week so the resort can give those people keys when they arrive.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 3, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> It looks like some fixed week owners got together to set this up. Unlike points owners or CWA members fixed week owners can in fact rent their weeks in their units and it doesn't require them to use guest confirmations. All they have to do is give the resort the name(s) of whoever will be using the unit that week so the resort can give those people keys when they arrive.


And this would be only unconverted fixed weeks, as converted fixed week owners may book their week but do so using the points system.

But it makes me wonder if this is the same type of agreement that Renter alluded to at Bonnet Creek which is totally UDI points, and then how it would work.


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 3, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> And this would be only unconverted fixed weeks, as converted fixed week owners may book their week but do so using the points system.
> 
> But it makes me wonder if this is the same type of agreement that Renter alluded to at Bonnet Creek which is totally UDI points, and then how it would work.



A fixed week that has been converted then becomes a converted fixed week. I can't remember if at 12 months? out the converted fixed week owner is still able to book their unit or just a unit?

If the person listing has to give a unit number for anything other than a fixed week they would have to be giving a fictitious unit number. If they are providing a guest confirmation to the renter that's another red flag that it's not a guaranteed unit number.

I gather that it's not uncommon on Air B&B or VRBO for people to post stays they don't actually have. Even eBay too has some $$ per night listings with nonspecific dates the person listing may or may not be able to get.

We haven't seen it much here on TUG but you know we've seen fake reservations being sold in the Facebook groups. There have been issues with third party rentals and point managers rentals too.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 3, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> A fixed week that has been converted then becomes a converted fixed week. I can't remember if at 12 months? out the converted fixed week owner is still able to book their unit or just a unit?


I know as a converted fixed week owner, I can book my week and unit type and check-in day (and only that combination) with points online during ARP. I've never used it though, so I don't know if I would actually be given the unit stated in my contract - that is, if the information that it was booked using converted fixed week ARP filters down to the resort when assigning units. All I was trying to say is that everything you said about fixed week owners not needing guest certificates and not needing to call the resort only apply to unconverted (or nonconverted, if you prefer) fixed weeks. Converted fixed weeks are for all intents and purposes points contracts, and booking and renting one's underlying week would still require a guest certificate as it's booked using Wyndham's points system.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 3, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> Though of course for it to work, the Club Wyndham level would have to be willing not to question/cancel points reservations made as part of this airbnb program.


As others have mentioned, this is almost certainly for _unconverted_ weeks. Those are not subject to the Club Wyndham documents, which are the source of the "commercial use" prohibition. Therefore, such commercial use is not prohibited. Even if you got "your" converted unit with your points, you are still subject to that prohibition. Booking in ARP is not withdrawing your unit's usage rights from the Club Wyndham program that UY. It is taking advantage of your exclusive period _within_ Club Wyndham to book the unit whose usage rights you've assigned to the club. But, those rights are still assigned to the club, and subject to those rules.

Or at least if I were Wyndham, that would be my position.

In other words, if this is the thing @RENTER was talking about, it looks like a nothingburger to me.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 3, 2022)

Looks like this makes listing with Airbnb even more of of a pain than it is already.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 3, 2022)

bnoble said:


> In other words, if this is the thing @RENTER was talking about, it looks like a nothingburger to me.


Renter was talking about Bonnet Creek with regard to whatever program he was talking about though, so either (a) this is not that, or (b) somehow it allows for points reservations after all. If Bonnet Creek hadn't been mentioned, I'd 100% think this was only about fixed weeks - and it might still be. But I really don't know. Hopefully Hitchhiker will get his hands on some solid info.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 3, 2022)

I think he’s full of it and/or irretrievably confused but that’s just me.


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 4, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> I know as a converted fixed week owner, I can book my week and unit type and check-in day (and only that combination) with points online during ARP. I've never used it though, so I don't know if I would actually be given the unit stated in my contract - that is, if the information that it was booked using converted fixed week ARP filters down to the resort when assigning units. All I was trying to say is that everything you said about fixed week owners not needing guest certificates and not needing to call the resort only apply to unconverted (or nonconverted, if you prefer) fixed weeks. Converted fixed weeks are for all intents and purposes points contracts, and booking and renting one's underlying week would still require a guest certificate as it's booked using Wyndham's points system.



Thanks, that's the information I was hoping you'd know.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 4, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> Renter was talking about Bonnet Creek with regard to whatever program he was talking about though, so either (a) this is not that, or (b) somehow it allows for points reservations after all. If Bonnet Creek hadn't been mentioned, I'd 100% think this was only about fixed weeks - and it might still be. But I really don't know. Hopefully Hitchhiker will get his hands on some solid info.



I re-opened the locked thread for this reason - there seems to be conflicting data.  I suspect that this issue is limited to fixed weeks - but RENTER was talking about having to get approvals for reservations at BC.  Does BC have any fixed week contracts?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 4, 2022)

bnoble said:


> I think he’s full of it and/or irretrievably confused but that’s just me.



It's not just you!


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 4, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Does BC have any fixed week contracts?



Afaik Bonnet Creek was only ever sold as points. 

Fairfield purchased the property in 2002 and the first building opened in June 2004.


----------



## lost patience (Nov 4, 2022)

I found a thread from a year ago - it seems Airbnb started this program around that time.  I don't know how to link it, but here is the title.  

*Airbnb & Wyndham Targeting Wyndham Timeshare Owners Who Rent on the AIRBNB Platform*

Is there anyone here that accepted this program willing to share their outcome?   @RENTER recently posted that his listings were approved.  Anyone else have a similar experience months ago?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 4, 2022)

lost patience said:


> I found a thread from a year ago - it seems Airbnb started this program around that time.  I don't know how to link it, but here is the title.
> 
> *Airbnb & Wyndham Targeting Wyndham Timeshare Owners Who Rent on the AIRBNB Platform*
> 
> Is there anyone here that accepted this program willing to share their outcome?   @RENTER recently posted that his listings were approved.  Anyone else have a similar experience months ago?



Here's a link to the TUG thread you're referring to:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/m...wners-who-rent-on-the-airbnb-platform.328268/


----------



## RENTER (Nov 6, 2022)

LMAO. It is now Bonnett Creek, Skyline Tower and Williamsburg that I have been approved at. Someone told me Branson and Sea Garden here. Also and someone I shared this with told me all the resorts are beginning to do it. Also, it is points and not just weeks and I had the resorts approved without any reservations there. But I still suspect it may be a trap so I will continue to treat it as a trap and prepare for the trap to be sprung. I already figured out a way to beat it.  Now that I have been approved, this will be my last post unless I find out it is a trap.

Now Mr. IT Engineer, congratulations your data was correct. But I assumed that someone would do what you did. to find my identity, so I took precautions. So, I told you what you wanted to hear to hopefully confuse you. I was in Florida when that posting was made. I do not come home on weekends. However, the rest I told you was the truth. In fact, I even told my clients on my personal page, you thought I was lying because I said I use a flip phone. They had a good laugh because I am known for being successful without the use of the latest technology. I drive them crazy driving without using GPS. My camera was broken, and I tried to replace it, but they do not sell those small hand digital cameras in stores anymore. If it did work, I would have sent you a picture of the flip phone and a picture of my 22% gain this year while the tech snobs get wiped out. So much for having the latest technology.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 6, 2022)

RENTER said:


> LMAO. It is now Bonnett Creek, Skyline Tower and Williamsburg that I have been approved at. Someone told me Branson and Sea Garden here. Also and someone I shared this with told me all the resorts are beginning to do it. Also, it is points and not just weeks and I had the resorts approved without any reservations there. But I still suspect it may be a trap so I will continue to treat it as a trap and prepare for the trap to be sprung. I already figured out a way to beat it.  Now that I have been approved, *this will be my last post unless I find out it is a trap*.
> 
> Now Mr. IT Engineer, congratulations your data was correct. But I assumed that someone would do what you did. to find my identity, so I took precautions. So, I told you what you wanted to hear to hopefully confuse you. I was in Florida when that posting was made. I do not come home on weekends. However, the rest I told you was the truth. In fact, I even told my clients on my personal page, you thought I was lying because I said I use a flip phone. They had a good laugh because I am known for being successful without the use of the latest technology. I drive them crazy driving without using GPS. My camera was broken, and I tried to replace it, but they do not sell those small hand digital cameras in stores anymore. If it did work, I would have sent you a picture of the flip phone and a picture of my 22% gain this year while the tech snobs get wiped out. So much for having the latest technology.



We would be happy if you removed the contingency.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 7, 2022)

RENTER said:


> LMAO. It is now Bonnett Creek, Skyline Tower and Williamsburg that I have been approved at. Someone told me Branson and Sea Garden here. Also and someone I shared this with told me all the resorts are beginning to do it. Also, it is points and not just weeks and I had the resorts approved without any reservations there. But I still suspect it may be a trap so I will continue to treat it as a trap and prepare for the trap to be sprung. I already figured out a way to beat it.  Now that I have been approved, this will be my last post unless I find out it is a trap.



What exactly is it that was approved if no reservations have been made?  Again, you continue to share almost no context or data with your posts other than vague assertions with no proof.  The OP who started this thread did so by posting actual context/data for all to see.  Why don't you?  Staggers the imagination really (movie reference here).



> Now Mr. IT Engineer, congratulations your data was correct. But I assumed that someone would do what you did. to find my identity, so I took precautions. So, I told you what you wanted to hear to hopefully confuse you. I was in Florida when that posting was made. I do not come home on weekends. However, the rest I told you was the truth. In fact, I even told my clients on my personal page, you thought I was lying because I said I use a flip phone. They had a good laugh because I am known for being successful without the use of the latest technology. I drive them crazy driving without using GPS. My camera was broken, and I tried to replace it, but they do not sell those small hand digital cameras in stores anymore. If it did work, I would have sent you a picture of the flip phone and a picture of my 22% gain this year while the tech snobs get wiped out. So much for having the latest technology.



*MODERATOR POST*

No, you were not in Florida when the post you were referring to was made, as we discussed privately, you were in point of fact at the Wyndham Shawnee resort (as the data that doesn't lie clearly shows).  You characterized yourself as an old technophobe, yet you want me (or anyone else) to somehow believe that you are capable of IP address masking, specifically using a Wyndham owned IP address scheme from Wyndham Shawnee Commons when posting that you were still in Florida?  LOL, color me - and many others here - very skeptical.  But let's play your game since you brought it up publicly, so that others can see and judge for themselves how to react to your posts, because I am growing tired of the argument.

This is the post I'm referring to:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/unlocked-wyndham-notice-re-commercial-use.344457/post-2858171

In that post you start out by saying (bolded emphasis mine):



> *I am still in Florida.* I am renting from other owners since I used up all my 2022 and 2023 points. I am still catching Wyndham sales agents lying to potential buyers that they can rent to pay for VIP and I am referring those guests to this site to follow the debate of whether you can do or not...



Here's the IP address data for that exact post (during which you clearly state you were posting from Florida):





Now - let's see what "Shawnee Commons Corp" is - again - screenshot below for reference:





The address of Shawnee Commons Corp is the _exact same address as the Wyndham Shawnee Resort. _The originating IP address data never lies just to be clear. I then looked at IP data for the entirety of your content/posts on TUG, and sent that to you (this is all tracked on the BBS software).  That data indicates that _none _of your posts originate outside of the PA/NJ area - _none.  _Perhaps you are confused as to where you actually are when posting here on TUG, I don't really know. All I can tell you is that data doesn't lie, but people do, and what you claim, to the best of my understanding, doesn't align with what the data tells me (and now all TUGGERs who are reading this post). Even the post you just made today, was from the same set of IP addresses from the NJ vicinity, from Verizon FIOS, where most of your other posts also originate, but by all means please tell us you are still in Florida. 

Apart from the issues outlined above, what you have brought up topically without any supporting data, appears to align with the topic brought up by the OP on this thread - who did in turn provide supporting data.  If you would start providing supporting data - you might start to be taken seriously on some level here on TUG - but making suppositions without any supporting data is going to continue to generate suspicion - especially given the data I just posted about your true whereabouts above despite claims otherwise.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 7, 2022)

At this point it's not even generating suspicion - it's just spouting nonsense.


----------



## Snippy (Nov 7, 2022)

Back to the airbnb topic.  There are post(s) from a year ago showing Airbnb started this partner program a while ago.  They must have just stepped up the number of resorts recently.   And, no one on TUG is willing to share what happened when they agreed to the program a year ago.


----------



## am1 (Nov 7, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> What exactly is it that was approved if no reservations have been made?  Again, you continue to share almost no context or data with your posts other than vague assertions with no proof.  The OP who started this thread did so by posting actual context/data for all to see.  Why don't you?  Staggers the imagination really (movie reference here).
> 
> *MODERATOR POST*
> 
> ...



Seems like at this level is just overkill on your part.  What does it matter where he posted his misinformation from?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2022)

So now as of this week,, Airbnb must post cleaning fees in their advertisements upfront.

How will this impact the Wyndham partnership, when most timeshare resort do not charge cleaning fees? However, some resort do charge resort fees.

Is Wyndham a Mega rental player with Airbnb?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 8, 2022)

am1 said:


> Seems like at this level is just overkill on your part.  What does it matter where he posted his misinformation from?



Feel free to DM me if you would like to better understand the why - otherwise we can agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## am1 (Nov 8, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Feel free to DM me if you would like to better understand the why - otherwise we can agree to disagree and leave it at that.


No need to know the why.  It seems an over reach by a Tug member towards someone else on here.


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 8, 2022)

am1 said:


> No need to know the why.  It seems an over reach by a Tug member towards someone else on here.



I think you're missing the point. Renter is a Wyndham employee who has misrepresented himself here on TUG. He's made unsubstantiated claims and has been soliciting business. He either ignores questions or when he does reply it's vague and doesn't address the question.


----------



## am1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> I think you're missing the point. Renter is a Wyndham employee who has misrepresented himself here on TUG. He's made unsubstantiated claims and has been soliciting business. He either ignores questions or when he does reply it's vague and doesn't address the question.


I would just pay him no attention or when his lies warrant enough banned him.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 10, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Back to the airbnb topic.  There are post(s) from a year ago showing Airbnb started this partner program a while ago.  They must have just stepped up the number of resorts recently.   And, no one on TUG is willing to share what happened when they agreed to the program a year ago.


When you agree to the terms, your rental goes live, then you get a letter in the mail shortly after stating you're renting  commercially in a cease & desist letter from Wyndham. I was the one who posted the original thread a year ago. This will continue to expand to all Wyndham Resorts, they started with So. Florida first. Lets face it, Wyndham, the so called (Management Company, not for profit) is suddenly a money making machine which is paying for all that expansion overseas! It started with VRBO, expanded to Airbnb and will continue to expand to multiple platforms.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 10, 2022)

Captain Morgan said:


> When you agree to the terms, your rental goes live, then you get a letter in the mail shortly after stating you're renting  commercially in a cease & desist letter from Wyndham. I was the one who posted the original thread a year ago. This will continue to expand to all Wyndham Resorts, they started with So. Florida first. Lets face it, Wyndham, the so called (Management Company, not for profit) is suddenly a money making machine which is paying for all that expansion overseas! It started with VRBO, expanded to Airbnb and will continue to expand to multiple platforms.


Also, when you accept the (terms) on AIRBNB you give them the right to Subpoena all rental records from AIRBNB. Read the fine print, folks!


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 10, 2022)

Captain Morgan said:


> I was the one who posted the original thread a year ago.





Captain Morgan said:


> This allegation is real and in the coming months I will reveal names


So what ever came of that?


----------



## lost patience (Nov 10, 2022)

If Wyndham accepts your listing, isn't that agreement that you are approved to rent?


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 10, 2022)

lost patience said:


> If Wyndham accepts your listing, isn't that agreement that you are approved to rent?


I think Airbnb accepts the listing. It appears Airbnb may have some type of relationship with Wyndham (or more specifically the HOA/resort management), but the listing is with Airbnb and it would be Airbnb accepting it. One question that hasn't been answered is if the right hand (Wyndham corporate) knows what the left hand (individual Wyndham resorts) is doing.


----------



## DRIless (Nov 11, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> How exactly did you come upon this information?  Are you an owner at Club Wyndham Sea Gardens resort and received an official communication from Wyndham?  We have heard recently of this type of program on another thread that I currently have locked here on the Wyndham forum due to some suspect behavior and claims that seem very similar to what is being post here.  The poster in the other thread claimed that this same program is being implemented at Club Wyndham Bonnet Creek for example.  If this is legit - we need to better understand what Wyndham is doing here and why - and how it impacts CWP owners of course - and how this program is actually utilized by CWP owners if it is legit.  I'm going to send an inquiry to my Wyndham contacts to substantiate this information.
> 
> If you received email correspondence - can you screenshot the actual email itself (hide any identifying data) and post the screenshots?  Or if there's a thread elsewhere sharing this info - please link to the source.


  I've already cut/pasted info from Airbnb message sent to my partner.


Captain Morgan said:


> When you agree to the terms, your rental goes live, then you get a letter in the mail shortly after stating you're renting  commercially in a cease & desist letter from Wyndham. I was the one who posted the original thread a year ago. This will continue to expand to all Wyndham Resorts, they started with So. Florida first. Lets face it, Wyndham, the so called (Management Company, not for profit) is suddenly a money making machine which is paying for all that expansion overseas! It started with VRBO, expanded to Airbnb and will continue to expand to multiple platforms.


That's exactly what I think will happen.


Captain Morgan said:


> Also, when you accept the (terms) on AIRBNB you give them the right to Subpoena all rental records from AIRBNB. Read the fine print, folks!


 Agreed


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 11, 2022)

Captain Morgan said:


> When you agree to the terms, your rental goes live, then you get a letter in the mail shortly after stating you're renting  commercially in a cease & desist letter from Wyndham. I was the one who posted the original thread a year ago. This will continue to expand to all Wyndham Resorts, they started with So. Florida first. Lets face it, Wyndham, the so called (Management Company, not for profit) is suddenly a money making machine which is paying for all that expansion overseas! It started with VRBO, expanded to Airbnb and will continue to expand to multiple platforms.



All the travel sites wanting to advertise in Travel and Leisure sign an agreement that allows Wyndham access to the data on who's listing Wyndham stays through those sites. This was discussed last year. At that time I commented that acquiring Travel and Leisure was a shrewd and multifaceted move on Wyndham's part. 

I thought it was fairly obvious owners were being rounded up and fenced into the corral that is Extra Holidays if they want to be able to rent stays.


----------



## geerlijd (Dec 6, 2022)

I received this notice from AirBNB today for listings I have at WorldMark Steamboat Springs.  I advertise these as WorldMark Steamboat Springs, and reserve through WM. I already read through the terms and accepted, but the terms detailed the 11AM checkout, 4pm check in, guests must submit ID to AirBNB and provide a credit card deposit.  Nothing concerning there, I will report back if there are issues getting my listings approved.


Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!

Club Wyndham Steamboat Springs is partnering with Airbnb and residents like you to support hosting in your building. To continue hosting, you must accept Airbnb’s Resident Hosting program hosting terms and agree to your building’s community rules. When you accept the program terms and agree to your building’s rules, your building will be able to review your listing and may require you to make changes to your listing or fulfill additional requirements to continue to host. Your building can pause your listing, which will keep guests from being able to book, until you’ve made requested changes or taken additional steps they require.

The following listing will be affected by this change:

WorldMark Steamboat Springs 2 BR, 2 Bath Condo

You have 25 days (until *Dec 31, 2022*) to accept these terms or your listing will be temporarily paused.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 6, 2022)

geerlijd said:


> I received this notice from AirBNB today for listings I have at WorldMark Steamboat Springs.  I advertise these as WorldMark Steamboat Springs, and reserve through WM. I already read through the terms and accepted, but the terms detailed the 11AM checkout, 4pm check in, guests must submit ID to AirBNB and provide a credit card deposit.  Nothing concerning there, I will report back if there are issues getting my listings approved.
> 
> 
> Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!
> ...



Is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing in the wording about "your building" meaning your timeshare. Big brother is watching. Lol.

What's Worldmark/Wyndham the cancellation policy? If the renter cancels are you out the money and stuck with the reservation?


----------



## geerlijd (Dec 7, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> Is anyone else seeing what I'm seeing in the wording about "your building" meaning your timeshare. Big brother is watching. Lol.
> 
> What's Worldmark/Wyndham the cancellation policy? If the renter cancels are you out the money and stuck with the reservation?


I'm not going into specifics on how to rent out through AirBNB, but posted above to validate that Captain Morgan's claims are likely valid as there was some strong pushback above.


----------



## DRIless (Dec 7, 2022)

geerlijd said:


> I received this notice from AirBNB today for listings I have at WorldMark Steamboat Springs.  I advertise these as WorldMark Steamboat Springs, and reserve through WM. I already read through the terms and accepted, but the terms detailed the 11AM checkout, 4pm check in, guests must submit ID to AirBNB and provide a credit card deposit.  Nothing concerning there, I will report back if there are issues getting my listings approved.
> 
> Your building welcomes hosting on Airbnb!
> 
> ...



Airbnb's search algorithm appears to key on the address 900 Pine Grove Cir, Steamboat Springs, CO 80477, not the name, you've listed for your timeshare condo.  Therefore, your WorldMark listing is caught up in this Wyndham vendetta.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 7, 2022)

From what I've seen about the various rental sites, not just Extra Holidays, the person renting your timeshare reservation has protection, can cancel or have complaints resulting in a chargeback. You as the owner have the risks.

Something to keep in mind. It's not a happy moment for the owner when Wyndham cancels reservations with guest names on them and the owner has to refund those renters monies and they're suspended from adding any guest names for a period of time 

There are two groups of owners who were or are currently renting. Group A owners have gotten one or both letters. Group B just haven't gotten their letters yet. Lol


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> There are two groups of owners who were or are currently renting. Group A owners have gotten one or both letters. Group B just haven't gotten their letters yet. Lol


I follow the WBC thread over on DISBoards. Plenty of people over there commenting about how their reservations were cancelled. Some rented from Expedia or perhaps Hotels.com (owners can list there too), others rented from one of the several brokers that work in points rentals. Some even had reservations outside the owner only dates that were cancelled.


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 8, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I follow the WBC thread over on DISBoards. Plenty of people over there commenting about how their reservations were cancelled. Some rented from Expedia or perhaps Hotels.com (owners can list there too), others rented from one of the several brokers that work in points rentals. Some even had reservations outside the owner only dates that were cancelled.


Interesting. That seems like some pretty good anecdotal information that these policies are having an effect.

The original WBC thread on Disboards was actually where I first heard not only of Bonnet Creek, but the idea that you could buy points from eBay and become an owner for cheap! (And I just went back and looked at it to refresh my memory, and I'm fairly sure the posts there from 2010 that planted the seed in my mind were from @Cdn Gal, @littlestar, and @bnoble whose handles I know from here now!)


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2022)

As an aside, the expedia/hotels.com thing was almost certainly a scam, rather than an actual Wyndham owner trying to rent Bonnet Creek. The unit description did not come close to matching anything at any of the Wyndham Orlando-area resorts. The listing was for a 530 sq. ft. studio with two king beds. That doesn't even match anything in the hotel tower, let alone the timeshare towers.

But there are plenty of private rentals being cancelled as well, and that is definitely having a cooling impact on the demand for private bonnet creek rentals among the Disneyana community. A far cry from the cancel-rebook days when it was trivial to rent here for less than fees and it was the darling of the offsite crowd.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 8, 2022)

I follow the DISboards WBC thread too, and I’m starting to see posts saying they won’t try to rent at WBC anymore because of the uncertain risk of cancellation. They’ll just rent at Reunion or at one of the Marriotts or one of the other many Orlando TS where cancellation isn’t an issue. Sounds like WBC will have plenty of room for owners - they can stay there themselves or give their unit to Wyndham to rent!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 8, 2022)

Snippy said:


> Back to the airbnb topic.  There are post(s) from a year ago showing Airbnb started this partner program a while ago.  They must have just stepped up the number of resorts recently.   And, no one on TUG is willing to share what happened when they agreed to the program a year ago.


I started the topic a year ago and I can tell you what happens once you request permission. You get a cease & desist letter from Wyndham. Extra Holidays just entered an agreement with Airbnb and they will be adding a ton of Resorts on the Airbnb Platform. The funny thing is, they don't charge any taxes/ no occupancy, no hotel tax but the have a little blurb at the bottom that states---
No service fee.​Extra Holidays® covers the service fee for their guests.


----------



## lost patience (Dec 8, 2022)

Then how do people and businesses still have active rental listings?  I just took a peek at Bonnet Creek - which was listed as one of the resorts that started the building agreement about a year ago maybe.    I picked random dates in Jan and see over a dozen listings.   For the dates I picked also an instant book option from Resortshare.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 8, 2022)

lost patience said:


> Then how do people and businesses still have active rental listings?  I just took a peek at Bonnet Creek - which was listed as one of the resorts that started the building agreement about a year ago maybe.    I picked random dates in Jan and see over a dozen listings.   For the dates I picked also an instant book option from Resortshare.


When you consider how may owners are out there, it could take a while to get to each owner. Also, keep in mind when they accept the terms of use for Your Building welcomes hosting on Airbnb, that allows the Wyndham as the management company access to Subpoena all of your rental history


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 8, 2022)

This is perhaps a little anecdotal evidence that the crackdown is having a positive impact on availability for owners. I was just able to get a 2 bedroom Presidential Reserve unit at Bonnet Creek within the 60 day window. DW and DD will get to go to the Epcot Festival of the Arts and stay in a very nice unit.


----------



## RENTER (Dec 18, 2022)

A monthly progress report that is not going to make those who hate renting happy. By now you should have learned about the partnership between Wyndham and Airbnb. So far since my last post

1. Renting is continuing
2. Some owners who are renting have not received the commercial letter
3. Those who did receive the letter and had their accounts suspended, had the suspension listed and are renting again
4. I who owns points and is not a deed owner had 2 more resorts approved. One in Vegas and one in Myrtle Beach since I last posted
5. All the postings I submitted for approval have been approved with Wyndham not asking me to make any changes
6. On my Airbnb posting, Airbnb added that the resort is part of the Airbnb hosting partnership
7. In the Airbnb Hosting partnership agreement it says that the resort could ask for a percentage of what. Airbnb recently created a new partnership with apartment buildings so that their tenants can rent on Airbnb with the apartment building receiving 20%. So far with the rentals going thru, Wyndham has not asked for anything other than the right to approve of the post

Some of you say all of this is possible because Wyndham is playing the long game. Sadly, I believe you are right, and I am still playing this as a trap. If it is not, Wyndham should announce to all that this is their new policy. This is the time of year; I buy new points to lower my taxes. But I won't until I am sure this is not a trap. 

But if it is Wyndham playing the long game, I wish they continue. Those renting were able to gain income for one more year to help them pay their loans. 

But there is news out there that may cheer up the rent haters this holiday season. Airbnb hosts around the world and not just Wyndham owners who rent on Airbnb are complaining that their rentals have dried up. No one knows why. Is it because of the economy? Is it because they made a change to their system which is when rentals started to disappear? Was it the end of free government money and people now being told they have to stay paying their landlords again? I tell them not to compare business in the past 2 years to know. Compare it to 2019 which was before Covid. Even then it is still down. Fortunately for me, I depend on repeat business at repeat annual events, so I have not suffered. 

Go ahead now and spend the precious time you have in life mocking me. I will not see it. I have a life and don't have time like others here to respond to every posting. So, I will be back next month with another progress report.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 24, 2022)

Apparently, you have no clue


----------

